# New Tattoo Day: Reanimator Inspired



## infernalservice (Jan 28, 2013)

As a fan of 80's horror I decided to get a Reanimator inspired tattoo on my upper thigh today. Just one low quality pic is all I could muster before taking a shower, as they help my legs feel better (and less welted) after being tattooed there.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 28, 2013)

I have yet to sit down and watch the movie (probably going to tonight after finishing some mock-ups), but the story by Lovecraft is my favourite of his works.

I really dig the tattoo though! Your artist has talent for shading


----------



## thrsher (Jan 29, 2013)

awesome


----------

